
The first Google eBooks-integrated e-reader - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/first-google-ebooks-integrated-e-reader.html
======
josephkern
I wonder if Barnes and Noble is getting ready to follow suit. It would be
great to see Google Books on a Nook ... (of course it would be great to see
the Kindle app as well (without rooting the device)).

~~~
stuartjmoore
They both use Adobe DRM, so you can read Google Books on a Nook now, but a
dedicated store would be nice (although counter to B&N's store, so unlikely).

------
spinchange
Wish this prototype wasn't Sony hardware. I might have bought one.

~~~
lucian1900
It's not Sony. It's made by iRiver, like the rest of the Story series.

~~~
spinchange
Feeling very foolish. When I read this story on my mobile I read it as Sony
not Story. Not being familiar with the line of readers or that OEM, I just
made a leap, and foolish comment.

Thanks for pointing out it, though. I'm going to give this a closer look in
person.

------
programminggeek
I think most readers don't care as much about Google Books as Google does.
People want one thing from their online book store - the ability to buy the
book they are looking for. In a sense, a replication in digital of the
physical bookstore.

Does Google Books do that better than Kindle, Nook, or iBooks?

If the answer is not a resounding yes, then it's kind of redundant isn't it?

~~~
camiller
Well, although I am likely in the minority, there is no Kindle or Nook app for
my phone of choice (and certainly no iBooks app). I can read Google Books
editions on my phone and there is a Kobo app for my phone.

Does Google Books do it better than Kindle, Nook, or iBooks (or Kobo)? No, but
it does it just as well and works for me.

That said I'm still kind of torqued that the four volume paperback of the
first four books in the "A Game of Thrones " series is ~$20 while the eBooks
are ~$30. I know they are just trying to move the inventory to make way for
the 5-book version that is sure to come along but still...

